# CGI-Bashscript mit Zeilenumbruch



## Jimini (14. Dezember 2011)

Aloha,
ich möchte über ein CGI-Bashscript etwas ausgeben, nach jeder Ausgabe soll allerdings ein Zeilenumbruch erfolgen. Das Script sieht wie folgt aus:

```
#!/bin/bash
echo "Content-type: text/html"
echo ""
x="1"
y="2"
echo -e $x "\r\n"$y
```
Allerdings wird bei der Ausgabe der gewünschte Zeilenumbruch nicht angezeigt, es erscheint also "1 2". Woran liegt's?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jared566 (14. Dezember 2011)

also ich habe grade mal dein Script ausprobiert und es funktioniert so garnicht wie es wohl soll ^^

das echo gibt die option "-e" auch mit aus anstatt sie aus zu führen. 

hier mal mein code - der unter Debian Squeeze so funktioniert wie du es wünscht 


```
#!/bin/bash

echo "Content-type: text/html" 
echo ""

x="1" 
y="2" 

echo $x "\n"$y
```


----------



## Jimini (14. Dezember 2011)

Unter Gentoo gibt bei mir 
	
	



```
x="1";y="2";echo $x "\n"$y
```
 "1 \n2" aus, 
	
	



```
x="1";y="2";echo -e $x "\r\n"$y
```
 hingegen "1 *Zeilenumbruch* 2". Auf dem Debian-System, auf dem das Script laufen soll, funktioniert das Script ebenfalls wie gewünscht - nur eben nicht als CGI-Gedöns.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini (15. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerade selber auf die Lösung gekommen:
echo "<p>" bzw. echo "<br>"

MfG Jimini


----------

